# No morning wood



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

As the title suggests, I never get morning wood. And never have in the past. I also easily run into erection problems with a girl, from time to time.

Anyone with the same problem? Is this a sign of low testosterone?

I think I'm gonna go see a doc about that.

I'm bringing the topic up, because since I've started taking selegiline (a dopamine boosting med), I have morning wood everyday, which is strange to me.


----------



## mehow (Apr 18, 2011)

i have 30 pills of 5mg selegiline in house and i'm thinking if it's worth to try. how big was your dosage? 
i also have problems with lack of morning wood, i suggest you to look at site yourbrainonporn.com and nofap community on reddit. i'm 25 days without fapping, feeling slighlty better, but i need more days to reverse negative effects of overstimulation caused by pornography.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

mehow said:


> i have 30 pills of 5mg selegiline in house and i'm thinking if it's worth to try. how big was your dosage?
> i also have problems with lack of morning wood, i suggest you to look at site yourbrainonporn.com and nofap community on reddit. i'm 25 days without fapping, feeling slighlty better, but i need more days to reverse negative effects of overstimulation caused by pornography.


I'm on 10mg of selegiline a day, for chronic depression. I've been taking selegiline for nearly a week only, and have had a morning boner everyday.

I went 5 months on nofap last year, so I'm aware of the whole dopamine sensitivity theory. Even back then, I certainly didn't have morning wood everyday or spontaneous erections.


----------



## mehow (Apr 18, 2011)

i'm not a doctor, so that's just my conjectures. i think it's a dopamine and testosterone thing. you can go to a lab and measure your testosterone level. you are writing you have chronic depression, i think it can be major factor for your ED problems.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

mehow said:


> i have 30 pills of 5mg selegiline in house and i'm thinking if it's worth to try. how big was your dosage?
> i also have problems with lack of morning wood, i suggest you to look at site yourbrainonporn.com and nofap community on reddit. i'm 25 days without fapping, feeling slighlty better, but i need more days to reverse negative effects of overstimulation caused by pornography.


OVER-stimulation from porn? Wow that's a new one to me. Watching a porno and pleasuring myself is like smoking a cigarette for me. It does so little for me, i wonder why i do it.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> As the title suggests, I never get morning wood. And never have in the past. I also easily run into erection problems with a girl, from time to time.
> 
> Anyone with the same problem? Is this a sign of low testosterone?
> 
> ...


no morning wood sounds like a positive thing to me.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> no morning wood sounds like a positive thing to me.


Sure, in the practical sense yes. You don't need to wait for the boner to subside to empty your bladder in the morning. However, having a penis which might not function as optimally as the norm, is rather worrying. Especially when you have weak erections in front of a naked girl...


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdfsd


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> OVER-stimulation from porn? Wow that's a new one to me. Watching a porno and pleasuring myself is like smoking a cigarette for me. It does so little for me, i wonder why i do it.


Well, you pretty much nailed it. Smoking cigarettes too often leads to addiction and to *desensitization of the brain's pleasure centers*. That's the reason why smoking feels good when starting off, but becomes less and less pleasurable in the long run. Same thing with sexual stimulation, it works on the same pleasure centers of the brain (more or less). That's the whole science behind the nofap thingy.

The medical community has recognized "sex addiction" as an official addiction. There are even some support groups for sexual addicts, kind of like "alcoholics anonymous". If having sex compulsively is addictive, then why would fapping multiple times a day not be recognized as addictive and brain-altering? :yes

Now, when we say nofap can cure SA and depression, it should be taken with a gain of salt, naturally...


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

John316C said:


> How are you sexual fantasies, are they vivid? Are you still "driven" interested by your libido. Are your fantasies connected to something negative or maybe something that your not getting. Are you consuming something that may interfere, specific foods, medications. How is your life, is it challenging and exciting. Do you have any enjoyment.


Nah, I'm totally not driven. I'm apathetic. Life is not exciting in the least. Hence the chronic depression that I've had for 13 years. Nothing to do with my diet/meds. And as far as my fantasies are concerned... yep I have some pretty weird ones. But why do you ask?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Sure, in the practical sense yes. *You don't need to wait for the boner to subside to empty your bladder in the morning.* However, having a penis which might not function as optimally as the norm, is rather worrying. Especially when you have weak erections in front of a naked girl...


Pee in the bathroom sink, it's _a little_ easier.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Not getting morning wood can be a sign that you have libido problems. Before prescribing meds like Viagra, some doctors ask the patient if they get morning wood. If they do, then they suggest a therapist and/or psychiatrist as the problem may be psychological. If they don't then they prescribe some boner pills (pending on the lab results of course).


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

nubly said:


> Not getting morning wood can be a sign that you have libido problems. Before prescribing meds like Viagra, some doctors ask the patient if they get morning wood. If they do, then they suggest a therapist and/or psychiatrist as the problem may be psychological. If they don't then they prescribe some boner pills (pending on the lab results of course).


Viagra in my early twenties... man would this be sad.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> As the title suggests, I never get morning wood. And never have in the past. I also easily run into erection problems with a girl, from time to time.
> 
> Anyone with the same problem? Is this a sign of low testosterone?
> 
> ...


Hey what happens to ur low carb diet


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Whatever dude I would not call this a disorder lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would talk to your doctor before doing anything.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I doubt it's anything serious but you can discuss it with your doctor if it's worrying you.

LOL


----------



## MDF93 (Dec 27, 2012)

too much bacon


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> no morning wood sounds like a positive thing to me.


Yeah, TBH the last thing I want to be bothered with is waking up with a boner.....I always ignore it if it does happen which isnt all that often TBH.

Considering a lot of the people on here still have their 'v; card, its a bit of an insult TBH, waking with a tool that you cant properly put to use if you know what I mean.
Morning boners....stupid pointless things,...... I bet there are women in marriages, thinking, 'I hope to hell he hasn't a boner this morning and wants to bang me, I cant be bothered, so he can F**** off ( or himself) LOL!!

I mean how f****NG presumptous is that?.....just because its hard, they think that it neede to be 'cured' by banging first thing......99% of every morning wood is not there because of arousal etc,,its just a stupid mechanical thing........
What pissed me of a while ago, is that in some lifestyle / beauty magazine, in what is mostly a womens mag, these is usually one page devoted to guys, IT USED THE MORNING WOOD as an excuse to advertise frigging condoms FFS.!


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

It could be balancing your serotonin levels, allowing your body to return to its normal state. I don't give this idea, any thought. What receptors the drug activates is out of my field of study, although I'm probably correct.

Don't worry though, it's insignificant.

I actually fear the feeling of SSRI's, I know they falsely activated receptors in my brain, also taking away my energy levels. I felt "Different".

To say anymore I would be getting into my personal beliefs, and not actually answering your harmless question, which does dig deeper.

Once you've taken it for a while, all your receptors become artificially stimulated, and after a while they lose effect and you build a tolerance that your physical functions depend on. Arousal is just the beginning, it will fade as tolerance builds.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

brandonmag said:


> Is this a troll thread? Why worry about something so insignificant...


No, its a *tool *thread, and mine isnt insignificant, it a normal size ( i think) LOL!


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i wish we could trade places cause i get it every morning, my girlfriend tells me in my sleep i grind the mattress and i constantly have my hands down my boxers.. and of course she never relieves me of it....morning wood is kinda painful


----------

